# One Piece 3DS promo, and Golden Sun 3DS rumor.



## Varia (Dec 22, 2010)

Hope it's 'aint old, but here's the One Piece: Unlimited Cruise 3DS promo video:


http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=145648

This game is supposedly a remake of both 1st and the 2nd games on the WII combined.
Don't expect it to be localized, though...

As for Golden Sun 3DS:
http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=145607

It will probably happen, but don't get you expectations too high


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 22, 2010)

that looks amazing, is it gameplay or cutscenes


----------



## Splych (Dec 22, 2010)

woah , that looks pretty good .
i wonder what type of game it'll be like .
will it be 1v1 fighting, or an all around game where you just kill everything you see :3 ?


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 22, 2010)

This is going to be amazing, hope it's similar to the Wii version.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks cool, but even though I like One Piece, I hope that they do the same for Naruto soon.


----------



## monkat (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm nowhere near a one piece fanatic, but I do like the universe.

If this does come to the West, I'm hoping it's an adventure game.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 22, 2010)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> that looks amazing, is it gameplay or cutscenesIt's cutscenes, but with the game engine.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Splych @ Dec 22 2010, 10:45 AM) woah , that looks pretty good .
> ...


It's an adventure games, with skill unlocking by gaining exp while killing enemies.
The game is axed on finding many items and mix them to unlock new items/paths and continue the island's exploration.

Both games (cruise series) were localized in Europe on the Wii.
On Wii, you could load the Cruise 1 save data when starting Cruise 2 game to keep your skills and unlocked materials.

Cruise's games have to be played many times (3 times in a row actually !) to unlock 100% of the skills (normal, hard, very hard). This become quite boring to play exactly the same game that many times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But for fans, playing it at least one time is great, this is an interesting game. Cruise1 locked skills can be unlocked in cruise 2.

Both cruise games have few hints about the first game series (Unlimited Adventure, which is localized on Wii in NTSC-US), but not needed to play them.
(I preferred playing Adventure instead of Cruise, the explorations was better).

There is also a boss rush mode, and a 1v1 fighting game with all boss and enemies.

To people who like One piece and didn't play it on Wii, I recommend the 3DS version, which looks exactly the same.

PS : 
- Adventure is located after Water seven arc.
- Cruise is located after Thriller bark arc, and a little on the next one.
encountered boss and enemies depend on that, so look the anime/read manga fully to not be spoiled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(but if you looked the video above ... it's kind of too late)


----------



## chyyran (Dec 22, 2010)

They better make another Golden Sun, I hated that cliffhanger ending at the end of Dark Dawn.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 22, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> They better make another Golden Sun, I hated that cliffhanger ending at the end of Dark Dawn.


Why, what happened?


----------



## Wintrale (Dec 22, 2010)

Golden Sun 3DS is inevitable. Not only was Camelot adamant that The Broken Seal of The Lost Age was a prequel to the main series and a precursor to a much greater story, but Dark Dawn ended in such a way that a sequel must happen. I have to admit, though - I kinda wish they released Dark Dawn a couple of years ago, though, since two Golden Sun games per handheld console would've been awesome.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 22, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I told you, you would be pissed off, not because I ruined it for you, but because the ending plain sucks.

If you really want to know, here, but be warned.



Spoiler: READ AT YOU OWN RISK, CONTAINS MAJOR SPOILERS TO GOLDEN SUN DARK DAWN



Matthew and friends go home, but a huge Psynergy vortex appears, the screen blacks out, and when you start up the file again, you're at Tonfon and the world is still eclipsed, like your epic fight with Chaos Chimera never happened.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 22, 2010)

No gameplay = No party.

That video could be parts of the Wii version.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, they said that Camelot was making a game for the 3DS. That doesn't necessarily mean that it will be another Golden Sun game. They might make another Mario Tennis game. Who knows?


----------



## Wintrale (Dec 22, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: READ AT YOU OWN RISK, CONTAINS MAJOR SPOILERS TO GOLDEN SUN DARK DAWN
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew and friends go home, but a huge Psynergy vortex appears, the screen blacks out, and when you start up the file again, you're at Tonfon and the world is still eclipsed, like your epic fight with Chaos Chimera never happened.



I have to wonder if you even paid attention...



Spoiler



It was the Mourning Moon, the giant psynergy vortex that occured ten years ago and trashed most of Weyard, and it had Isaac incredibly worried at the beginning of the game. In fact, the only reason you went to get the Mountain Roc's feather was because Isaac needed a working Soarwing to get to Sol Sanctum and see what the Wise One can do about preventing the Mourning Moon from even happening. When you reload your completed save, four superbosses are unlocked for you to beat.


----------



## Frog (Dec 22, 2010)

Wait, when did the game ever mention the Mourning Moon occuring 10 years ago?
I was pretty sure the golden sun event was what completely trashed Weyard...


----------



## Wintrale (Dec 22, 2010)

Frog said:
			
		

> Wait, when did the game ever mention the Mourning Moon occuring 10 years ago?
> I was pretty sure the golden sun event was what completely trashed Weyard...



Isaac mentioned it in the beginning of the game, plus the Encyclopaedia does too.


----------



## Goli (Dec 22, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> No gameplay =/= No party.
> 
> That video could be parts of the Wii version.


So... you're saying that no gameplay DOES NOT equal no party. It doesn't have gameplay so you should be throwing a party?

And at the line that says that we shouldn't expect it to be localized, why not? Both Wii games WERE localized afterall, since this is an enhanced port it's probably far along development so I imagine it would be easy to release it as a launch title.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 22, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My fault. That must be fixed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, the trailer doesn't say anything interesting.


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Dec 22, 2010)

Never played One Piece but that was insanely awesome. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 22, 2010)

0.o'

Portable 3D awesome?

8D

GLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 22, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Well, they said that Camelot was making a game for the 3DS. That doesn't necessarily mean that it will be another Golden Sun game. They might make another Mario Tennis game. Who knows?


That's why there's the word "rumor."


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 22, 2010)

I've only played the GBA version of One piece, but this looks awesome *-*


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 22, 2010)

Want it true and nAo!!!!!

Be awesome in 3d


----------



## Spikey (Dec 22, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Looks cool, but even though I like One Piece, I hope that they do the same for Naruto soon.


I would love to see the GNT series come to the 3DS. It would be AMAZING. I love those games(though I haven't played a lot of them recently).


----------



## EJames2100 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I thought it was Mourning Moon too.
4 SuperBosses, you mean Dullhallen and that ? Cause best Summon I had was Catastrophe and was wondering where they was cause I was pretty sure I didn't miss anywhere



Also Golden Sun on 3DS, just another reason to get one 8-)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 23, 2010)

even without the 3d effect, u can tell what is supposed to appear... truly amazing to see it on the 3ds itself (hope u guys are doing the contest)
i have seen many games with smoother models... nice anti-aliasing (if thts what it is) and the colors are quite soft


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 23, 2010)

I so gotta get into One Piece again....One piece is epic as hell


----------



## chyyran (Jan 1, 2011)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But still, it did seem like your efforts at ending the eclipse were wasted, at least that's what I felt.


----------

